# 1 Month Old Baby In Gravesend, Kent In Hospital After Being Abused



## tonitot (4 December 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-arrested-month-old-baby-raped-battered.html

It's disgusting, I live just round the corner (literally!!) from where this happened and can't believe how sick some people are. How can anyone rape and batter anyone, especially such a young baby, and break every rib, collar bone and cause a heart attack. So wrong  This is the same place where a pony had it's ear cut off and was stabbed. I'm ashamed to say I live in this area


----------



## Dutchtony (4 December 2011)

tonitot said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-arrested-month-old-baby-raped-battered.html

It's disgusting, I live just round the corner (literally!!) from where this happened and can't believe how sick some people are. How can anyone rape and batter anyone, especially such a young baby, and break every rib, collar bone and cause a heart attack. So wrong  This is the same place where a pony had it's ear cut off and was stabbed. I'm ashamed to say I live in this area 

Click to expand...

You say this happened literally around the corner from you? Where did this happen?


----------



## MrVelvet (4 December 2011)

I won't be reading the article. The title is enough. It's truly sickening I can say nothing else except my thoughts, tears and prayers are for that little baby xxx


----------



## Pedantic (4 December 2011)




----------



## tonitot (4 December 2011)

Dutchtony - It happened in Gravesend, Kent, in the same area that I live in although I'm not sure if I'm allowed to name the road. 

It's horrific, the baby is lucky to have survived!


----------



## MissJael (4 December 2011)

tonitot, best not to name anything that could identify the parents or whoever is responsible (eg the area, street etc), that's why the newspaper haven't named anyone as there is an automatic legal anonymity for the child involved.


----------



## Wolfie (4 December 2011)

Shocking.... the human race never fails to disappoint me :/


----------



## dressagelove (4 December 2011)

I wish I hadnt read that. I am a tough cookie, but this has really got to me. I can't stop thinking about it now, I just can't comprehend it. I despair I really do.


----------



## criptic (5 December 2011)

This is just terrible!


----------



## Wundahorse (5 December 2011)

In my personal and professional opinion,there are some parents,mothers ,fathers or both who should never have children,as they have them for the wrong reasons,and are irresponsible,and often likely to abuse their offspring due to their own upbringing and issues.Sadly things changed in the 1980's onwards when think tanks comprising psychologists and idealists decided children are better off with their family,regardless of whether these parents are liable to abuse them.I remember questioning these notions during child safeguarding training,and wondered what planet the trainers and the idealists inhabited.It is a sad indictment of our society that "Baby P " will recur,time and again.Also parents are well protected by litigious lawyers who are only interested in representing the interests of their client,not the child.Our legal aid pot funds this.Social workers have to work according to the law,which is the reason they cannot simply wade in to intervene,unless the case is an emergency.Changes to the law in favour of safeguarding children,and better funded services are needed to prevent more cases.Social Workers have massive case loads,few staff,and often burn out quickly due to the stress of the job,where they are damned if they do,and damned if they don't.


----------



## turkana (5 December 2011)

Windahorse
You're so right, it isn't always in the child's best interest to stay with their family. A friend of mine grew up in a very disfunctional family, she spend her childhood in & out of foster care, childrens homes & being dragged around the country while her Mum went from one unsuitable relashionship to another.
She says that she & her siblings would have been so much better off, taken away from her family & allowed to make a fresh start with a decent family.
She's now an adult but still bares the physical scares (from self harming) & mental scares from her upbringing.
I hope that poor poor baby is able to make a full recovery, hopefully being so young will mean he won't have any emotional damage & he'll heal from the physical damage done.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (5 December 2011)

That is awful, WHY? I cant understand why anyone would do that. 
I so hope the baby makes a full recovery, but will baby remember?(i so hope not)


----------



## BSJAlove (5 December 2011)

it makes me sick


----------



## Wundahorse (5 December 2011)

I work in the Forensic psychiatry field and over the years i have come across so many cases which could have been prevented had these people been adopted at birth.It is wonderful to hear of positive outcomes,such as your friend.Sadly most children raised in the context of abuse and family violence bear the mental and emotional scars for life.Often they repeat the cycle of abuse.The dynamics are complex,but this is the reality.If this poor young baby is adopted into a loving family then the outcome is more likely to be a positive one,as long as it happens quickly.Also there are some fabulous foster carers out there who are dedicated to their roles and responsibilities.


----------



## poops (5 December 2011)

Thank goodness the baby is now in a safe caring environment. Lets hope the "parents" are never set free


----------



## -Sj- (5 December 2011)

My heart aches when I hear about this story 

I think what makes it worse is that the "parents" have been bailed!

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/life-sentence-no-chance-of-parole-for-the-person-s-res.html

Not sure how much it would help but I signed it and trying to drum up more signatures - please sign


----------



## Megibo (5 December 2011)

no words.


----------



## dumpling (5 December 2011)

Good grief! How could anyone do that? Seriously not right in the head at all.


----------



## tonitot (6 December 2011)

Thought it was best not to name the exact place. The house is boarded up now so the bailed parents haven't gone back to their home. I don't see why it matters where it happened anyway, I'm just glad the little boy is now being cared for


----------

